# They are growing up



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

3 of the 4 babies where out this afternoon, 2 where eating mama's food the other was almost behind the hut.


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

Here's the other pic


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes I know my title is all messed up


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

*counts number of empty cages* 1... 2... 3... 4...Check Now to figure out how to hedgienap babies. 

Now that they are getting active and coming out, I think I speak for many others, we fully expect more pictures and stories of their antics as they learn to be little hedgehogs.


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

Kalandra said:


> *counts number of empty cages* 1... 2... 3... 4...Check Now to figure out how to hedgienap babies.
> 
> Now that they are getting active and coming out, I think I speak for many others, we fully expect more pictures and stories of their antics as they learn to be little hedgehogs.


You want them come get them in a couple weeks I will even send u with some food and a few toys. I was told by hubby I can't keep the babies


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

The babies are 5 weeks old today, they are eating mom's food more and more everyday. 
Next week I will be moving the boys from mom and sisters. 
They still need homes.


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

They have been spoken for and will be in good homes soon


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Authra said:


> They have been spoken for and will be in good homes soon


Good to hear. But seriously if you had been closer, I would have been thrilled to have a baby or two again. Although I don't know that I could have handled a baby, too used to taking in adults. Have they left home yet?


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

Kalandra said:


> Good to hear. But seriously if you had been closer, I would have been thrilled to have a baby or two again. Although I don't know that I could have handled a baby, too used to taking in adults. Have they left home yet?


Yes the lady got them yesterday


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I bet you are feeling a bit of empty nest syndrome then. Although I bet Wendy is enjoying having a cage to herself finally. Time to spoil her silly, not that you weren't already.


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

I am a little sad but I know it's for the best
She has been wheeling all night and a few times today


----------

